# Sterilizing plants from outside for your terrarium?



## hassman789

Hi I found a vine type plant outside my house that I transplanted into a bucket. Someone on a plant forum says it looks like a vinca major, and I agree. I would like to put this plant in my curly hair tank. But I'm unsure about if it should be sterilized and how? right now it is in a fertilized soil in the bucket. Should I move it to eco earth prior to moving it in with the tarantula? Any help is appreciated!


----------



## catfishrod69

im not sure how to sterilize it, but vinca major are very invasive...meaning it will take over like crazy..


----------



## hassman789

Yes so I've heard. But my logic is, with less nutrients, water and sunlight and trimming it might not be that bad. Thats just my guess, no actual science behind it. And worst comes to worst roots take over and I need to rehouse without the plant.


----------



## catfishrod69

the main thing i would be worried about, would be parasites living in and on the plant and roots.....i mean you can wash it all off well, but that wont help enough i would imagine...most likely though it wouldnt hurt anything at all...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jake9134

I often sanitize my viv plants by first removing as much soil as possible, dunk the plants in 10% bleach/water for a few moments, rinse well several times with tap water, then let dry and plant when there is no more chlorine smell. Unfortunately this doesn't work well with sensitive plants like moss.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SEB

I would look into using Neem oil. It is apparently organic and unlike systemic insecticides, it wears off after about three days. I use it on my carnivorous plants and works really well. "Green Light" brand is the one I use.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SaintFace

hassman789 said:


> Yes so I've heard. But my logic is, with less nutrients, water and sunlight and trimming it might not be that bad. Thats just my guess, no actual science behind it. And worst comes to worst roots take over and I need to rehouse without the plant.


I need closure now that I've found this. How did the Vinca do?


----------

